# Little monkey stuck his tongue out at me today..



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Well Bushbaby rather than Monkey!


----------



## Angelwings38 (Sep 22, 2010)

omg !! how cute is that :flrt:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Angelwings38 said:


> omg !! how cute is that :flrt:


He is a little cutey esp when he snatches locusts from me!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What species of bush baby is he?


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

OMG So cute


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

THAT is super duper duper duper and duper again CUTE:2thumb:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

I agree mate he is super cool and likes having his head tickled behind his ears:2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> What species of bush baby is he?


Bump for the same question !!!

We have a Thick Tailed Bush Baby.

Face looks different to ours although it could be age etc.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Bump for the same question !!!
> 
> We have a Thick Tailed Bush Baby.
> 
> ...


And where are your pics of your Bush Baby Neil?!?!?! tut tut :lol2:

Ive never seen a Bush Baby with such a big muzzle as this one. Bless it


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Here you go Colin

YouTube - Obi the Bush Baby.mp4

Apologees to the op for posting it here, hope you dont mind.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

that is one of the cutest pics ive ever seen:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Here you go Colin
> 
> YouTube - Obi the Bush Baby.mp4
> 
> ...


He's fab Neil! Great name too! :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers Colin

Trying to get a female and we are going to call it Kinobi.

We can then say '' Obi on Kinobi ''. :lol2: Sorry_ know its crap but could't refuse. :whistling2:_

_That was the day we got Obi before he went into his enclosure. You can see how settled he is._

_Best Wishes_

_Neil_


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Cheers Colin
> 
> Trying to get a female and we are going to call it Kinobi.
> 
> ...


Terrible Neil, just terrible! :lol2:

He looks very settled! I always imagine the smaller bouncy species of bush baby when 'bush babies' are mentioned. Very cute!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Neil will their babies be called BobiKinobi by any chance? :whistling2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Neil will their babies be called BobiKinobi by any chance? :whistling2:


Nearly as bad as mine :lol2:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## scarlettdecourcier (Mar 27, 2010)

That is so cute! :flrt:


----------



## skinkrazy (Oct 3, 2009)

nice baby mate ! you find that in a bush ? does he have a name ? he looks like a carl or a james ! very cute though i must say !:lol2:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

skinkrazy said:


> nice baby mate ! you find that in a bush ? does he have a name ? he looks like a carl or a james ! very cute though i must say !:lol2:


cheeky git :lol2: they do say that owners look like there pets :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Not many things on here make me go "arghhhhh I NEED it" but you just made me do that!!!

I don't keep any longer ( chickens about it ) but i reckon if I could keep just 1 pair of something it would either be bush babies or Geoffreys marms


----------

